# Style Of The Week 12/09/07 - Blonde Ale



## Stuster (12/9/07)

So, the weather's warming up here in Sydney and summer's on its way. Time for a light, easy-drinking beer for the summer - something to share with mates or just sink while watching the cricket  - blonde ales. This one is a fairly open style, including summer ales, pseudo-kolsch beers and milder pale ales, BJCP style 6B.

*A few links*
All about beer article on blondes
Jamil's show on blondes
Mosher on Summer ales

So what are your experiences with this style? Grains? Hops? Yeasts? Partial mash suggestions? The best kits and bits? (This is definitely a style for all brewers, not just the AGers.) Any commercial examples that you like?

Tell us all you know so we can all make some great beer. :chug: 

From the BJCP site, here.



> 6B. Blonde Ale
> 
> Aroma: Light to moderate sweet malty aroma. Low to moderate fruitiness is optional, but acceptable. May have a low to medium hop aroma, and can reflect almost any hop variety. No diacetyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamt (12/9/07)

I luv dat pure blonde mate! :blink: 


My last and only blonde to date was 10% wheat, rest was pale malt, with Saaz all the way through it to about 20IBU, fermented ~17C with Nottingham.

Was very refreshing, but had a bit of a grainy/dusty sort of aftertaste which I've concluded was the Nottingham.

Beautiful style to sit on all day watching the cricket during summer...


----------



## bconnery (12/9/07)

A great style for hops and easy drinking. I'm sure that many will have a lot to say on this but here's a few things, mainly focused on extract as I've only made on AG of this style so far. It was very tasty though...

Simple is good for me. Light extract / good base malt and just a little crystal and/or wheat/carapills if you so desire. 
This is a great style for extract brewers. 

I personally like to use a bittering hop with a great flavour aroma one for this. I just like the good backdrop for the hop flavour. But there is no reason not to go single hop, it works very well. 

POR/Amarillo as per JS golden for example but any combo of good bittering with a strong flavour hop. 

I did POR/Nelson Sauving for my AG version, based on Ross's summer ale, and I really liked it. 

Columbus, Nelson Sauvin, Cascade, Amarillo, First Gold are just a few hops that jump straight to mind for this style. 

Yeast choice I think it is US56 or good neutral all the way for me. 

Maybe an English ale if you want a more pale ale type. 

Here's my mini mash golden. It has wheat as it was an attempt at a golden ale clone but I would simply replace that with all light extract quite possibly. 

Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: Partial Mash
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 5.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1000.00 gm Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 25.64 % 
1500.00 gm Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 38.46 % 
1000.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.64 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (45 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



And an AG...

Recipe: Pride of Nelson
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.78 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.19 % 
50.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.03 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (20 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (5 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (60 min) (Mash HoHops 2.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (0 min) (Aroma HoHops - 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80 %] (Dry Hop 6 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale S05 (US56) (DCL Yeast #S05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## mikem108 (12/9/07)

http://www.hall-woodhouse.co.uk/beers/badg...denchampion.asp

This is a beauty in the summer ale style if you get to try it


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/9/07)

Great beer to usher in the barbie weather. Love having one under the pergola looking at my white legs in shorts. :lol: 

This one was a great vehicle for Kiwi hops. Very tasty indeed. 

Kiwi BA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.19
Anticipated EBC: 8.6
Anticipated IBU: 24.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG 8.75 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.9 3.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Vienna Australia 1.038 9
38.9 3.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 1.9 15 min.
26.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 18.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 2.1 15 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 1.8 15 min.
40.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.00
Total Water Qts: 69.99 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 65 65 Infuse 68 66.23 7.36
Mashout 5 5 75 75 Decoc 100 21.53 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 69.99 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 66.23 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 72.24 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Notes
-----

One cube was hopbacked with 40g of B Saaz. The other cube was hopbacked with 30g of Pacific Hallertau.


Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/9/07)

Great timing Stuster as I am planning an "English style Blonde"
to brew with a friend.
Can anyone recommend a good English Yeast for this style? 
I am leaning toward 1028 for that crisp finish as a thirst quencher.

C&B
TDA


----------



## roger mellie (12/9/07)

Although I am up to AG32 - I consider myself a noob when it comes to styles.

Hence I can get away with asking the dumb question: :huh: 

What is the difference between a Blonde Ale/English Summer Ale/American Pale Ale when they can be made with a very similar grain bill, with the same hops and the same neutral yeast?

The last LCBA clone I made with D Saaz and Amarillo was entered into a competition - and I didnt know what category to put it under - so I entered it into the Blonde category.

Cheers

RM


----------



## Stuster (12/9/07)

Dumb is good. I'd say the difference is just the balance. Compared to an APA, a blonde would have not as much caramel taste from crystal malts, lighter colour, and not as much of a hoppy punch especially not as much hop bitterness. It's a blurry line of course. I'd say that LCBA is a blonde ale, but maybe that's just the lupulin shift getting to me.  

(No, not just me. Ratebeer reckons LCBA is a blonde/golden as well.  )

Edit: Wyeast reckon 1098 or 1099 for a blonde. I've just got some WLP005 so that might well find a run in a summer ale at my place, unless anybody reckons that's a bad idea. :huh:


----------



## RobboMC (12/9/07)

Yes, you can make a fairly ordinary Blonde with a can of Pale Ale and a kilo of enhancer. I've tried to make better quality one's without AG but it's difficult to get extract that's not dark or plain old boring. And the old Crystal Grain trick that works so well in an ESB makes a Blonde darker and brings caramel flavours.

My best K&K Blonde so far came from a can of Coopers Pale Ale, a kg of dme, a kg of brew enhancer and 50g of Cascade hops. Store for 6 months if you can manage it.

But IMHO making a really great Blonde takes a serious mash.


----------



## mje1980 (19/7/08)

Doing a double of this american blonde as we speak (?). 

88.6% Wey pils
5.7% Wey dark wheat
5.7% Carahell

10g Columbus 60 mins

15g Columbus FWH
15g Ahtanum FWH

20g Columbus Flame out
20g Ahtanum Flame out

1 pack dried american ale yeast US 05 (?)

1.043
23 IBUs

Im having a 1st b'day party for my son, and i'll be damned if the punters are gunna get any of my dort, or koelsch. Let them drink this!!


----------



## mje1980 (30/7/08)

mje1980 said:


> i'll be damned if the punters are gunna get any of my dort, or koelsch. Let them drink this!!



Well, i must say i am absolutely loving my american blonde!. Highly quaffable, and the big malt nose from the pils and carahell balance well with the americano hops. GLad i did a double. Maybe i'll tell the punters that im all out!!!!


----------



## mje1980 (5/4/11)

A long time between drinks, but i've brewed a couple lately. This is the latest, its slightly tweaked from one i did a few weeks ago, it uses Halcyon pale, which IMHO is perfectly suited to this style, as its a little sweeter/less nutty than MO. 

89% Halcyon ale malt. 
4.5% Simpsons golden naked oats.
6.5% Wheat

Mostly cal chl and some gyps in mash with a little bit of citric. 66c mash. 90 boil

Galena 60 mins
Cascade 15 mins
Amarillo 5 mins

1.044
24 IBU

1469. 

Yummo!

I must add, its only half carbed, as its due to be done tomorrow, but i thought i'd try a pint, which has ended up being 4 pints ( possibly 5 haha )


----------



## timryan (5/4/11)

Gday guys is there a kit alternative to this? would you base it on the coopers Canadian Blonde and hop with a few of the following Columbus, Nelson Sauvin, Cascade, Amarillo?


----------



## mje1980 (5/4/11)

Not sure, but i'd do the canadian blonde kit, with some fancy LME ( light? ), im not sure what's available now, but i remember morgans used to have different flavoured 500g/ml tins of spec malt LME's. If so, a very light crystal ( carahell etc ) would be ok as part ( but not all ) of your fermentables. Or even 500g of wheat LME and 500g light LME would work pretty good ( probably be more easily obtainable too ). Use US 05, ferment coolish, and when finished, throw your hop combo in and leave for a week before bottling/kegging. If kegging i might even add some more in the keg in a hop bag. Doesnt need too much though, its not a super hoppy beer like an APA.


----------



## barls (5/4/11)

you really have me going back in the record now.

barls blonde	
23L	wals blonde
1kg euroblend	
24g sticklebract (dry hop) 24g sticklebract (infusion)	
34/70 or s04	
sub which ever hops you like in to that one.


----------

